
Critical and Significant Dates (2013) - Tomte
http://skeena.net/kb/big%20list%20of%20critical%20dates.html
======
UweSchmidt
Does anyone have experience with using a list of dates, or bad input strings
in general, in testing? Have you found significant, realistic errors and how
did you go about setting things up?

~~~
JBiserkov
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10035008](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10035008)

------
Tempest1981
Wow, what a comprehensive page! Truly a labor of love... or hate of time
issues.

